# Any other Fat Bike riders on here



## JohnClimber (27 Oct 2013)

Before you jump on here and think it's funny to say I've a Bike and I'm Fat, it's not funny any more now that Fat Bikes are becoming more popular ;-)

Anyway, I'm leading a Fat Bike* ride around the beaches and sand dunes of Merseyside on Sunday 24th November from 10am, we've 12 riders signed up already if you want to join in please let me know.

* Fat Bike is a bike with front and back tyres 3.8" of wider


----------



## Mojonaut (24 Nov 2013)

So how did it go? any pics?


----------



## steveindenmark (24 Nov 2013)

What are they like to ride? I see Koga do a Beachracer. You should come over to the West coast of Denmark you would like it :0)

You just have to love a Koga:


View: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXVLK9enRyw






Steve


----------



## JohnClimber (24 Nov 2013)

Mojonaut said:


> So how did it go? any pics?


 
9 riders out today




One left before the final "classic" beach riding shot




All photos here
http://www.flickr.com/photos/25655510@N02/sets/72157638015691734/


----------



## Mojonaut (24 Nov 2013)

Sooo want one, but we have no snow or sand - maybe I could move to the coast.


----------



## StuAff (24 Nov 2013)

I don't ride off-road at all, but I'd love a fat bike for snow & ice, and giggles...


----------



## JohnClimber (24 Nov 2013)

You don't need snow or sand to ride a Fat Bike, they are great on all but full on downhill type trails


----------



## Mojonaut (24 Nov 2013)

JohnClimber said:


> You don't need snow or sand to ride a Fat Bike, they are great on all but full on downhill type trails



yeah appreciate that John, but I've got a 29er which copes with most stuff round here, I'm really just looking for an excuse to justify one.


----------



## JohnClimber (24 Nov 2013)

Just remember *you can never have too many bikes*.

I've got 29ers as well plus 2 different Fat Bikes.


----------



## Smurfy (25 Nov 2013)

Just out of curiosity, does everyone have the same rims and tyres? I'm guessing the market is still quite small to support many types, and maybe the concept means that one rim and tyre design suits everyone?


----------



## 3narf (25 Nov 2013)

I want a go on one of those.


----------



## JohnClimber (25 Nov 2013)

YellowTim said:


> Just out of curiosity, does everyone have the same rims and tyres? I'm guessing the market is still quite small to support many types, and maybe the concept means that one rim and tyre design suits everyone?


 
No there is loads of choice
This is just one of the suppliers offerings http://surlybikes.com/parts/wheels


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (25 Nov 2013)

The tyres on my Pylon pub/hack bike are only 2.5. I feel inadequate now


----------



## Mojonaut (25 Nov 2013)

JohnClimber said:


> Just remember *you can never have too many bikes*.



I'm glad you're not local  I'm very weak willed...........


----------



## Hacienda71 (25 Nov 2013)

My mate has a Surly Pugsley. It brought a smile to my face the first time I saw it.


----------

